
Einstein, Newton displayed autistic traits - getp
http://www.physorg.com/news123084642.html
======
paul_reiners
The book has chapters on mathematicians such as Kurt Gödel and Paul Erdős
among others. I'll have to get it. Why no musicians, though? I would have
added Glenn Gould to the list.

